# Moutain Mama 2019



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like a few of us are going to do the century this year. A friend has a cabin just down the road in Bath County and has been trying to get us up for years.

Curious to hear how it usually goes from anyone who has done it. Definitely curious how the support stations are stock for food, mostly so I know what to bring with with me.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Peter_T (Jun 3, 2009)

The organized centuries vary a lot about food. Some have all kinds of food and drinks and others have very little selection. Just in case, I always carry cliff gel blocks (quick energy), beef jerky for salt and protein, and electrolyte powder because drinking only water will eventually cleanse away your electrolytes and become counter-productive, especially if it's hot out. I eat little bits along the way until about the 60 - 70 mile mark. Then I eat the equivalent of a light meal even though I don't feel like it. That gives me the second life I need to finish a century. If at all possible I find a Coke to go with that light meal.


----------

